# OBX Corrola



## Chuck T Mechling

Heading down this weekend with the Family. Can't help but get a line wet. Probably just Surf fish. Any suggestions on Lures? Jerkbaits, Topwater Poppers, Spoons? I've heard great things about this time of year. I'm assuming anything that resembles a Baitfish will get some action. Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Heading down this weekend with the Family. Can't help but get a line wet. Probably just Surf fish. Any suggestions on Lures? Jerkbaits, Topwater Poppers, Spoons? I've heard great things about this time of year. I'm assuming anything that resembles a Baitfish will get some action. Appreciate any feedback!


Hey sorry just seen this,I've been here since saterday. One day the surf was perfect ,the next weeds,dirty water,an strong currents.
Red flags came downtoday, the good day i caught a sea mullet,2 trout,a pampano,and a small flounder,im using a bottom rig with pcs of shrimp an a 3.25 Joshy on a 1/2-5/8 oz jig head tipped with shrimp tail. Plenty missed bites on the jig. Im heading back out in a hour. I'll up date. Last year today I was catching keeper drum on bigger chunks of shrimp..
In the past i have caught big crappie/gills/white perch in the docks in corolla park bye the light house. 
But seams hit an miss always used small crappie jigs 
Yesterday we caught 25/30 crabs in that park as well about 10 of them would have kept over the 5" l limit 
Good luck an ill update ya. We are leaving Sunday morning. 
The weather has been PERFECT,but the biting flies are awfull!!! 
Tons of bait fish an sand fleas in the surf!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tonight from 6-7pm i hit 2 trout,a pampano,a small blue,an a small flounder on both joshys and chunks of shrimp lost a few other bites,and lost one good red,pulled the hook on a head shake as a wave came, she gone,lol
Hoping the water stays as is through the next couple days very fishable tonight


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Sounds good enough to keep Me happy haha so basically if I don't do anything on artificial, head over to the bait shop and get a bottom rig! That works!! Appreciate the update. We should be down there some time on Saturday. Ill keep you posted. When you leaving sunday?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Check out is 10 but will leave about 6am.
An yep,i tie my own with 2 small circle hooks tied with loop knots an a 3oz pyramid sinker on bottom 
But it's been awfull fun feeling them bite the jig


----------



## Tall Tales

Hi Chuck, 

I have been fishing the Kill Devil Hills for over 30 years. I typically fish there 3-4 weeks a year or more. I am going to be leaving here for KDH in about 3 weeks. I'm sorry I didn't see your post earlier but please send me a direct message as I would be happy to help. We are actually looking at expanding to another tackle shop down in that area over the next 3-5 years. 

I have surf fished most of the time I have visited there but recently have gone to fishing the piers more (my favorite is Avalon) and have seen much more success. Surf fishing is great and has its advantages, but due to the constant fluctuation of erosion in that area it can be difficult to read the sand/surf and sometimes the area the sandbars are makes it very difficult to get to the fish. 

Bluefish rigs have always been our go to for the most success for one rod that we use that is usually 9-12 feet with a pyramid sinker tipped with fresh mullet and fresh shrimp (we don't buy the shrimp from the bait shop-we buy it from publix or any other market that carries it-it has made a big difference). Squid has led mostly to sharks/skate and we pretty much avoid it at this point. 

While the bait rod is out, we throw 1/4 to 1/8 oz jigs in the wash for flounder and other smaller bait fish. Usually we use a follower rig, and have found the Gulp swimming mullet to be the absolute best by far for any fish caught on jigs. 

If you happen to go to the piers, Avalon is one of the best. Bring Fishbites with you in the EZ flea scent and use the bottom rigs they sell there on a rod you would use for largemouth. Cast just beyond the wash and expect sea mullet. If you are looking for Spanish, bluefish, etc., bring some Got-Chas and a ML rod. 

Again, sorry I did not see this in time. We place quite a few orders for guys heading to the OBX each year and love to help people get geared and catch more fish there. Feel free to direct message me and I will send you the shops number in case you have more questions!


----------



## Doboy

Saugeyefisher said:


> Tonight from 6-7pm i hit 2 trout,a pampano,a small blue,an a small flounder on both joshys and chunks of shrimp lost a few other bites,and lost one good red,pulled the hook on a head shake as a wave came, she gone,lol
> Hoping the water stays as is through the next couple days very fishable tonight



How's the mullet run going? Are they close to shore,,, net-able?
My whole gang of sportsman club friends are coming down this Friday, for the week, & they're staying on Emerald.
I'm SURE they'd love to read any info on the run!?

Biting flies.
Last year, the wife & I did the best on the reds, when fishing after dark & on a falling tide. NO BUGS.
About an hour before dark, the pinfish were terrible,,,, then the blues & trout came in close, the pinfish left town!
When the jumping blues & mullet left, after dark, we knew it was time to watch the poles close,,,, the reds were close by.
The reds were 'hunting' in the first wave trough at low tide. 
We used Whole, fresh mullet,,, & a one once slip egg, & about a 24" HEAVY leader.
There were 4-5 of us on the beach, each night,,,, the wife & I plus two-3 locals. We had at least 2 crazy non-stop runs each night,,,,,,,, they may have been huge rays, sharks, or BULLS??????
Someday,,,,, I'll land one of those!

Chuck,,,,, I'll pass you a map of the area were we stay & fish. Maybe it'll help ya.
The back water flounder, River mouth blues & trout, & the night fishing spots on the sand bars for 'reds' are marked.
GOOD LUCK to ya!

Would you like a contact number for my vacationing friends?
Input from 8 fishermen working together, might help ya all.?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Assuming the schools of bait i see in the waves are mulllet I'd say theres a l lot of them. No blitzing birds or fish on them but bait is def present. An im quite a ways north..
I might stay after dark tonight i have some frozen mullet but no fresh


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Saugeyefisher said:


> Check out is 10 but will leave about 6am.
> An yep,i tie my own with 2 small circle hooks tied with loop knots an a 3oz pyramid sinker on bottom
> But it's been awfull fun feeling them bite the jig


Good deal, we should be there sometime early afternoon tomorrow. You plan on fishing tomorrow too?


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Tall Tales said:


> Hi Chuck,
> 
> I have been fishing the Kill Devil Hills for over 30 years. I typically fish there 3-4 weeks a year or more. I am going to be leaving here for KDH in about 3 weeks. I'm sorry I didn't see your post earlier but please send me a direct message as I would be happy to help. We are actually looking at expanding to another tackle shop down in that area over the next 3-5 years.
> 
> I have surf fished most of the time I have visited there but recently have gone to fishing the piers more (my favorite is Avalon) and have seen much more success. Surf fishing is great and has its advantages, but due to the constant fluctuation of erosion in that area it can be difficult to read the sand/surf and sometimes the area the sandbars are makes it very difficult to get to the fish.
> 
> Bluefish rigs have always been our go to for the most success for one rod that we use that is usually 9-12 feet with a pyramid sinker tipped with fresh mullet and fresh shrimp (we don't buy the shrimp from the bait shop-we buy it from publix or any other market that carries it-it has made a big difference). Squid has led mostly to sharks/skate and we pretty much avoid it at this point.
> 
> While the bait rod is out, we throw 1/4 to 1/8 oz jigs in the wash for flounder and other smaller bait fish. Usually we use a follower rig, and have found the Gulp swimming mullet to be the absolute best by far for any fish caught on jigs.
> 
> If you happen to go to the piers, Avalon is one of the best. Bring Fishbites with you in the EZ flea scent and use the bottom rigs they sell there on a rod you would use for largemouth. Cast just beyond the wash and expect sea mullet. If you are looking for Spanish, bluefish, etc., bring some Got-Chas and a ML rod.
> 
> Again, sorry I did not see this in time. We place quite a few orders for guys heading to the OBX each year and love to help people get geared and catch more fish there. Feel free to direct message me and I will send you the shops number in case you have more questions!


Not a problem sir! I appreciate the info. Ill PM you later today once we get off the road. I do have a 9' rod I'm taking, and I think 20 or 30 lb braid. Was planning on buying some barrel swivels and tying on a Leader of Flour/Mono. Wasn't sure what pound test for that though. But we can discuss in a PM. Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Doboy said:


> How's the mullet run going? Are they close to shore,,, net-able?
> My whole gang of sportsman club friends are coming down this Friday, for the week, & they're staying on Emerald.
> I'm SURE they'd love to read any info on the run!?
> 
> Biting flies.
> Last year, the wife & I did the best on the reds, when fishing after dark & on a falling tide. NO BUGS.
> About an hour before dark, the pinfish were terrible,,,, then the blues & trout came in close, the pinfish left town!
> When the jumping blues & mullet left, after dark, we knew it was time to watch the poles close,,,, the reds were close by.
> The reds were 'hunting' in the first wave trough at low tide.
> We used Whole, fresh mullet,,, & a one once slip egg, & about a 24" HEAVY leader.
> There were 4-5 of us on the beach, each night,,,, the wife & I plus two-3 locals. We had at least 2 crazy non-stop runs each night,,,,,,,, they may have been huge rays, sharks, or BULLS??????
> Someday,,,,, I'll land one of those!
> 
> Chuck,,,,, I'll pass you a map of the area were we stay & fish. Maybe it'll help ya.
> The back water flounder, River mouth blues & trout, & the night fishing spots on the sand bars for 'reds' are marked.
> GOOD LUCK to ya!
> 
> Would you like a contact number for my vacationing friends?
> Input from 8 fishermen working together, might help ya all.?



Sounds like I need to take a Day to learn the ropes of Salt water haha lot of opportunities at all times of the day. Not sure how crazy Ill get with it but I may look into the 3 day pass for the piers. Id just have to purchase a rod for that kind of fishing. Although I read you can rent. So Ill have to see once I get down there! Sounds like a blast though! Ill let you know about the Number for your buddies. Hopefully I can figure this out quickly lol


----------



## Doboy

I just gave them a call,,,,, they're packing up right now!
Maybe they will find the time to reply in this thread.?

Anyhow, I sent/ PM'd you some more ideas, and one of our maps. FWIW
Please report back.

Ha,,,, the wifee just told me to pack my truck & GO,,, get out of here! 
omg,,,, I just can't,,,,,,,,,,, :<(
Next year


----------



## Redheads

Hit the Oregon Inlet if possible and fish the bridge using sand fleas...Always a good time


----------



## Tall Tales

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Sounds like I need to take a Day to learn the ropes of Salt water haha lot of opportunities at all times of the day. Not sure how crazy Ill get with it but I may look into the 3 day pass for the piers. Id just have to purchase a rod for that kind of fishing. Although I read you can rent. So Ill have to see once I get down there! Sounds like a blast though! Ill let you know about the Number for your buddies. Hopefully I can figure this out quickly lol


Chuck, 

You can rent rods at the pier, but their quality is not so great. You can probably pick up a combo at Ben Franklin or Kmart there that would be less expensive than renting and would work fine. It might be worth your while to walk out on the pier and look at what the locals are using to give you a better idea. Many of the people who go and fish the pier assume ocean =huge fish but you are in reality catching the same size fish that are just like crappie and small largemouth for the most part. 

If you rinse the reel in fresh water really well each day and give it a good cleaning once you are get back home you should be able to keep it in ok shape for your next trip. I have Penn Reels from the 80s that make the same trips with me each year that have never been repaired that I am pretty rough on. I just sent them for maintenance to Penn and I managed to only have one need a bail spring despite all of the salt and sand and abuse that they have seen.


----------



## Specwar

I will be in Avon next Saturday and will surf fish everyday, rain or shine . Would love to see clear water and schools of Pompano, but may be too late for them. Looking forward to a lot of Whiting for the table, and Blue Fish only bass rod for the ego!!! I have been working on a new sinker/leader arrangement and will report back on how it works out. Been surf fishing the area for over 25 years and absolutely love doing so.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well back in cbus now
Nothing but piss ants the entire trip,except one lost drum
Still was a ball an was perfect weather!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Nothing but a couple bites so far. Found some deeper cuts during low tide. Going to give them a shot tonight! Waves are crazy and have a storm brewing in the south. So we shall see! Water temp dropped since yesterday it seems as well


----------



## Tall Tales

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Nothing but a couple bites so far. Found some deeper cuts during low tide. Going to give them a shot tonight! Waves are crazy and have a storm brewing in the south. So we shall see! Water temp dropped since yesterday it seems as well


When the waves get crazy, it might be a good time to get some drum Chuck! I have had a few days where 10 ozs wouldn't hold in the surf, couldn't tell when I had bites and caught a drum each time it was like that, just a thought! For what it is worth, it's always on shrimp or chunk mullet when it's like that!


----------



## NCbassattack

Thought I let you know what I have been able to glean from my NC ANGLER site, Coastal area.
The water salinity is still kind of low (all that fresh water from Florence), and the bite is slow. Few reports coming in from my friends at the coast.The water salinity will gradually improve, and red drum and bluefish, trout and flounder will go nuts! Michael will rush through the area Thursday night it appears now, and will bring 2-4 inches of rain. So there's that. Be careful. I will keep you updated..
As for bait, try live finger mullet. That's the best bait for drum, sea trout and flounder.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya there was several days I could not get 3-4oz pyramid sinker to stick 
When that would happen I just had to babysit my bottom pole . One day even had to hold it the hole time 
I determine wich way the currents are taking my bait an ill toss it out at an angle against that current. This gives you a little more time before it washes up .
If really bad I will cast again against the current at an angle then as soon as the baits in front of you start walking with it .
Just gotta pick a spot with no swimmers so you have the space to do this
Out of the few drum ive hooked everyone has come why im holding mybottoim rig.
Pretty lucky and cool feeling the bite.
Hope things get better for you


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol saterday just south of corolla there was a crazy New Yorker trying to sling a fly into that craziness!!!! 
Wonder if he Found any

An those deep cuts are pretty cool..
One day during low tide I got to show my wife An kids just many little critters are swimming around with them 
We had a cut running in front of us at the shoreline that was 4'deep surrounded bye an inch just beyond it until you got to the breakers . I tossed a jig with a chunk of shrimp on it in the calm cut of water anwithin 2 minutes had a ball of small fish an crabs fighting over it.
During high tide the trout an small flounder where holding in these pockets. I had over a dozen jigs bit in half bye fish this trip. Still super happy I was able to get fish to bite a jig in the surf! 1st time in 6 years for me!!!!


----------



## Specwar

Personally I do not like pyramid sinkers and will use one only when absolutely necessary. On my 7' rod I like 1 to 1.5 oz weights that will not bury in the sand for close in surf fishing for Pompamo and Whiting, and on my 9' rod I use 2 oz. weights that also don't get buried easily while fishing further out. I like to be able to feel the slightest tap on my bait. I have historically used a 3 way swivel, sinker on one runner, bait on the other runner. This of course causes many tangles as you can imagine. 
I have put together the weights I will use this year on a metal leader so they don't wear on the line with all the movement, that are in the attached pic. I will tie one end to my line, and have a mono leader and hook about 12 - 18 inches long on the other end, kinda like a Carolina Bass rig. Casting should be simpl with less tangles from the surf roll,


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

View attachment 278515
View attachment 278515


----------



## Chuck T Mechling




----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Two fish today. Nothing big but the kid was happy!!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol saterday just south of corolla there was a crazy New Yorker trying to sling a fly into that craziness!!!!
> Wonder if he Found any
> 
> An those deep cuts are pretty cool..
> One day during low tide I got to show my wife An kids just many little critters are swimming around with them
> We had a cut running in front of us at the shoreline that was 4'deep surrounded bye an inch just beyond it until you got to the breakers . I tossed a jig with a chunk of shrimp on it in the calm cut of water anwithin 2 minutes had a ball of small fish an crabs fighting over it.
> During high tide the trout an small flounder where holding in these pockets. I had over a dozen jigs bit in half bye fish this trip. Still super happy I was able to get fish to bite a jig in the surf! 1st time in 6 years for me!!!!


Jig with a grub on it? Was thinking about dragging one across those cuts today. But plenty of bites on shrimp today. Just all seemed to be small Fish. Lot of bait swimming the shallows as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Jig an a 3.25 big Joshy swimbaits
Im sure any swim or twister would work


----------



## Tall Tales

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Jig with a grub on it? Was thinking about dragging one across those cuts today. But plenty of bites on shrimp today. Just all seemed to be small Fish. Lot of bait swimming the shallows as well.


Try these. These have done so well for me the last two years. TWs or any of the shops should have them. 

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berkley-bait-soft-bait-berkley-gulp/gulp-swimming-mullet/1285442.html


----------



## Lewzer

A question from someone who has never fished saltwater. How do you use sand fleas for bait? How big are those suckers to be able to hook them?

Interesting. Not a flea but an actual crab...
https://www.wikihow.com/Hook-a-Sand-Flea


----------



## Tall Tales

Lewzer said:


> A question form someone who has never fished saltwater. How do you use sand fleas for bait? How big are those suckers to be able to hook them?


They’re about 1/2”-3/4”. The artificial Fishbites ez fleas do better in my opinion. As for the live fleas they are easy to hook they just fall off easily and require lots of checkup and maintaining. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar

The soft shelled fleas are superior to the hard shelled but are fewer and far between.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have never seen so many sand fleas as this year.
Find a area where the sand was covered in rocks/shells then just skim the rocks down to the sand an you could catch em every swipe
Tried them 1× for bait but kept coming off in the rough water


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Two black drum and a puffer. Waiting for a bigger one but these will do! Appreciate all the info fellas. It has really helped!


----------



## Doboy

LOL,,,, I LOVE the bandaid pic.
If you get a bunch of BIGGER puffers,,,, fillet them out & fry 'em up with onions,,, good stuff!

My friends just Emailed me some pics,,,,,,, I'll get back to you in a minute Chuck. ;>)


----------



## Tall Tales

Doboy said:


> LOL,,,, I LOVE the bandaid pic.
> If you get a bunch of BIGGER puffers,,,, fillet them out & fry 'em up with onions,,, good stuff!
> 
> My friends just Emailed me some pics,,,,,,, I'll get back to you in a minute Chuck. ;>)


Wait, you've eaten puffers?! 

Almost all *pufferfish* contain tetrodotoxin, a substance that makes them foul tasting and often lethal to *fish*. To humans, tetrodotoxin *is* deadly, up to 1,200 times more *poisonous* than cyanide. There *is* enough *toxin* in one *pufferfish* to kill 30 adult humans, and there *is* no known antidote.

Source: Nat Geo and marine biologist.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Yeah sliced my hand on a shell screwing around on a wake board haha and we were just talking about how poisonous they were. Gotta cook it right I guess. I’ll pass though haha


----------



## Doboy

Tall Tails.
I believe your talking 'AFRICAN' puffers!?
*
NC Puffers;
Make the incision, pull off the skin with pliers, take out the back-straps,,,, & I'm not talking DEER!
lol,,,, If Your right, WE should'a been DEAD many years ago! ;>)*











FRIENDS report,,,, Emerald!
" Surf fishing,,,, using gulp alive swimming mullet and 1/4oz jighead. Probably landed a dozen undersized flounder, lost 4-5 at the beach, caught a couple lizard fish, and these two keepers! Our neighbor is planning on shark fishing paddling his bait out in a kayak, so that’ll be interesting to see."


----------



## Doboy

Here's SOME MORE that I LIKE!;






Sea Robins;






Now go night gigging,,,,,,,, & add crabs, shrimp & flounder to your 'buffet' table. ;<)



lol,,, Remember,,,, "I'll eat anything that CAN'T GET AWAY FAST ENOUGH!"
lmbo,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Doboy said:


> Tall Tails.
> I believe your talking 'AFRICAN' puffers!?
> *
> NC Puffers;
> Make the incision, pull off the skin with pliers, take out the back-straps,,,, & I'm not talking DEER!
> lol,,,, If Your right, WE should'a been DEAD many years ago! ;>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIENDS report,,,, Emerald!
> " Surf fishing,,,, using gulp alive swimming mullet and 1/4oz jighead. Probably landed a dozen undersized flounder, lost 4-5 at the beach, caught a couple lizard fish, and these two keepers! Our neighbor is planning on shark fishing paddling his bait out in a kayak, so that’ll be interesting to see."
> 
> View attachment 278589


Bought some gulp Alive today. Going to try em later!


----------



## Tall Tales

Doboy said:


> Tall Tails.
> I believe your talking 'AFRICAN' puffers!?
> *
> NC Puffers;
> Make the incision, pull off the skin with pliers, take out the back-straps,,,, & I'm not talking DEER!
> lol,,,, If Your right, WE should'a been DEAD many years ago! ;>)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIENDS report,,,, Emerald!
> " Surf fishing,,,, using gulp alive swimming mullet and 1/4oz jighead. Probably landed a dozen undersized flounder, lost 4-5 at the beach, caught a couple lizard fish, and these two keepers! Our neighbor is planning on shark fishing paddling his bait out in a kayak, so that’ll be interesting to see."
> 
> View attachment 278589


You are correct, if that's a Northern Puffer. Their flesh is one of the few that is not poisonous. Sea Squabb is what they are sold as I think. I still would never risk it, but good on you! I'll trust you that it is delicious, lol. 

Good to see that Gulp Mullet is working, I have a stockpile at the shop I need to use up! 

Where is your friend staying? I would love to know the shark report. I am going to Kill Devil Hills in 10 days to tag sharks for NOAA.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great stuff guys! Im currently in contact with a local kayak guide down There for sound fishing. Says he will take me out for a day in his hobie peddle drives chasing a inshore slam!!!! He fishes all kinds of tournies and if its to rough will show me some bass spots all for about 100 bucks!! An may be a possible trade a trip here at buckeye for fall saugeyes 


Chuck I forgot to mention there is a pond across the street from food loin just north of the water sports place an bruthru drive through that has a bunch of bass the jet ski guy told us about days its great for the kids.
Looked like easy acess to


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol i thought those were sheepheads! I was getting those small guys 2 at a time my last evening


----------



## Tall Tales

Nice speck!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great stuff guys! Im currently in contact with a local kayak guide down There for sound fishing. Says he will take me out for a day in his hobie peddle drives chasing a inshore slam!!!! He fishes all kinds of tournies and if its to rough will show me some bass spots all for about 100 bucks!! An may be a possible trade a trip here at buckeye for fall saugeyes
> 
> 
> Chuck I forgot to mention there is a pond across the street from food loin just north of the water sports place an bruthru drive through that has a bunch of bass the jet ski guy told us about days its great for the kids.
> Looked like easy acess to


Is it city owned do you know? I know there’s a bunch of different licenses you gotta buy down here lol


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

I do believe those are the “sheepshead” of the seas. Similar family. But these are more prized than ours haha although I read somewhere that sheepshead are the most fished for gamefish in the US. Not in Erie I don’t expect lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Is it city owned do you know? I know there’s a bunch of different licenses you gotta buy down here lol


Lol ya about that I ask ed the guy if i was allowed to fish it. All he said was me an my buddies hit it all the time 
Soooooo not to sure lol. I'll do so e homework next year can find out


----------



## Specwar

Nice to see the Pompano are still there. I gut them, salt and pepper the gut cavity and throw them on the grill . Excellent eating !!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya i caught 3 of them total 
An was pretty far north compared to hatteras


----------



## Saugeyefisher

They all bit on shrimp pcs

I'm glad this thread was posted!! Lots to learn still ,like i always thought i wanted my lead to dig into the sand on my bottom rigs,will be trying no roll weights next year 

And doboy if we go around the same time next year i hope like hell we can m eat up an u can show me how it goes down in the inlets !! 
Now that I am getting the surf thing down i have more confident in making the drive to hatteras to some better waters


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Seas were rough tonight. Under toe was rediculous. Still got a couple of bites but no hook ups. Tried the gulp alive but no bites. Only on shrimp and fishbites blood worm. Don’t think the shrimp was even staying on the hook though haha terrible conditions and this tropical storm isn’t going to help my cause either!


----------



## Specwar

The weights I use allow you to feel the lightest tap on your line. I normally use the disc sinkers , but this year I'm going to the ones I show in the earlier pic . I use 12# test on my 7' rod and 17# on my 9' rod .


----------



## Doboy

Bobby,,,,,,,,, I got a lot to learn too,,,,, but I AM getting better every year!
lol,,, remember, I'm the guy standing arm to arm, next to a slew of 'casters' SLAMMING the fish,,,,
& I'll never get a HIT! DRIVES ME CRAZY! (like sauger fishing!)
God, I love that 'spot' down there!


& to think that last year, the wife & I had rented a monster house,,,, sleeps 16,,,, & it was 100 yds from the beach & 200 from the River inlet.
the River inlet, at low tide has dozens of 'holes' that hold flounder & tons of baitfish,,,, crabs & shrimp. The 'yard' was large enough for 6 cars with 6 BOATS!
& We were there ALL BY OUR SELVES.
(Still sorry NCbassattack had to leave early! Made me wanna cry. :<(

MAYBE,,, next year, we could all get together. If so, I'm sure that we'd have a blast.


Anyway,,,, when the shore waves get too much, head to the innercoastal waterway side.
That's where I caught, & we gigged the larger keeper flounder anyway.

'Disk Sinkers'.
I like to use no-roll slips when I cast, usually 2oz-3oz,,, & I like just enough weight to allow the waves to slowly drag live or whole mullet baits back to shore. 12" -24" leader. I do get a lot of twisted up lines,,,, but this setup seems to get less pinfish steals, & more flounder,,,, & reds at night.
If the blues & spanish are feeding in close, (see the birds in the background?) I'll switch to the big bobber & float baits 2'-4' down. (& trailer/ tail treble hook is recommended!)

It's hard to believe how the blues & flounder can do this!!! Over & Over again,,,,










Where you'll find me,,, MY favorite spot. 
When the River is backing up at high/ changing tide, with a 'low flow', the flounder will come up, up above the river's cut-out banks & they sit close to, or on top of the cut. That's when I'll use a popping cork a drift a whole mullet 4'-5' deep,,, keeping bait close to the bottom. 
When the bobber stops drifting, wait 5- 10 sec and set-the-hook!
Now At low tide, you can actually walk along with the flow, in 2'-3' of water, right next to the river's edge. That's when you use a 1/2oz-1oz jig & 4"-5" gulp. Tap bottom as you walk along the edge. That's where the larger, keeper size flounder hang out!
Like I suggested,,,,, watch John Skinner Youtube,,,, in NC OBX. ;>)


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

One trout this morning. Sounds like next time I gotta stay more to the south. Not a whole lot going up here. Nonstop bites but no takers. Did get a couple gulps ripped in half. Change of tide definitely helps. Nothing happening at low or high tide. Mainly when it’s coming back in or going out. Still a great time though. 4 different fish I’ve never caught before. I say successful for the first time saltwater fishing! Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

That's awesome chuck .
An I really think the north/south thing is a conditions thing
Like i said last year i did really well on the drum in corolla at this time for a newbie.
An theres a reason so many fish the 4x4 beach just north of corrola
I've seen it lined with 75 trucks before.
But i do think its more constant south from nags head on. Plus more saltwater in the sounds down there,plus like doboy likes,the river inlets.

Does anyone know where they get all those nice stripers? Seems its been a great year for them this year. Id ove to get into a school of them in the two
I know they get into them at the little bridge. But it gets to crowded for me there.


----------



## Tall Tales

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's awesome chuck .
> An I really think the north/south thing is a conditions thing
> Like i said last year i did really well on the drum in corolla at this time for a newbie.
> An theres a reason so many fish the 4x4 beach just north of corrola
> I've seen it lined with 75 trucks before.
> But i do think its more constant south from nags head on. Plus more saltwater in the sounds down there,plus like doboy likes,the river inlets.
> 
> Does anyone know where they get all those nice stripers? Seems its been a great year for them this year. Id ove to get into a school of them in the two
> I know they get into them at the little bridge. But it gets to crowded for me there.


Rocks tend to turn on when the water temp is sub 60. The little bridge is where I have caught mine. Some 30-40lb fish over the years. It’s almost always crowded but has gotten worse the last 3-5 years. 

In Winter, usually January, you can get them in the surf. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

Here's some very good, informative sites to save,,,, NC & the coast, Need-to-know info;
I check the lunar dates, & tide charts before I rent a house. Then when we're down there, & timing looks great, a hurricane comes up the coast! ;>)

http://www.fishing-nc.com/nc-tides.php

https://tides4fishing.com/lunar-calendar#October-2016

https://tides4fishing.com/us/north-carolina/beaufort


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tall Tales said:


> Rocks tend to turn on when the water temp is sub 60. The little bridge is where I have caught mine. Some 30-40lb fish over the years. It’s almost always crowded but has gotten worse the last 3-5 years.
> 
> In Winter, usually January, you can get them in the surf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There seems to be a couple year classes that were born in the sounds an have seemed to taken up residency there at least temporarily. 

And it looks like the 64 bridge from manteo to the mainland has been a hot spot for them lately .
2 years ago I had a charter captain tell me they had a HUGE hatch in the currituck sound. I wonder if these are the fish i am seeing caught bye the guys I follow on ig most are 18-22" or smaller
Lol wich is fine for me,esp on my saugeye gear in a kayak
Already cant wait till next year!!!


----------



## Specwar

Leaving for Avon Sunday morning. Hope they're hungry next week!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Specwar said:


> Leaving for Avon Sunday morning. Hope they're hungry next week!!


Good luck! Safe travels!


----------



## Specwar

Thank you. Will report any success here. .


----------



## Specwar

Got to Avon around 5 this afternoon. Took a walk to the beach to see what is biting and to my surprise the water is actually quite clear. Talked to a couple guys and they had caught several pompano and whiting throughout the day. Gonna hit the beach with bloodworms and shrimp around 7:00am in the morning. Will report late tomorrow.


----------



## Specwar

Monday- a few whiting and small Pompano. 86 degrees

Tuesday- a few small blow toads and spots. Blues hitting cut bait. 78 degrees- too much Smith and Forge hard cider.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Those blues were giving me the Blues. Taking my bait before anything else could get to it haha bluegills of the seas! Hopefully the waves laid down for you. I was fighting 3-6 footers all week!


----------



## crittergitter

I'll be down in November for a few days. I was thinking we'd probably just hit the Nags Head Pier, but might go down to Oregon Inlet if we feel its worth while. 

My Dad and friend are running in the OBX half marathon.


----------



## NCbassattack

crittergitter said:


> I'll be down in November for a few days. I was thinking we'd probably just hit the Nags Head Pier, but might go down to Oregon Inlet if we feel its worth while.
> 
> My Dad and friend are running in the OBX half marathon.


That time of year, I'd be surprised if it were not very good.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

crittergitter said:


> I'll be down in November for a few days. I was thinking we'd probably just hit the Nags Head Pier, but might go down to Oregon Inlet if we feel its worth while.
> 
> My Dad and friend are running in the OBX half marathon.


Good luck in the marathon! From what here November is a great month to cast the surf for bull reds! 
I'm sure there's plenty other good opportunity s that time of year.


----------



## NCbassattack

Bull reds, trout, flounder and tons of "chopper" blue fish. (Choppers are the big ones, we call the little ones snappers). I've seen days when we just got tired of catching them..lol


----------



## NCbassattack

Big drum are starting to bite.


----------



## Tall Tales

My buddy got a 43" drum last night on Avalon. I ended up with losing one citation speckled trout at the pylons and a nice bluefish. We caught about 10-15 spot on bloodworm Fishbites. Yesterday was rough and limited fishing, but will report today on a new thread with some updates.


----------



## Tall Tales

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/obx-kill-devil-hills-fishing-report-10-19-11-10.335819/


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Heck of a fish!! Don't know how those fish don't get wrapped around the pier more often. You'd think they'd go straight for it haha and I'm still trying to figure out that Fishbites bait. Strip of netting with a gooey mess lol whatever works I suppose! Glad you guys are getting into fish!!


----------



## NCbassattack

Tall Tales said:


> My buddy got a 43" drum last night on Avalon. I ended up with losing one citation speckled trout at the pylons and a nice bluefish. We caught about 10-15 spot on bloodworm Fishbites. Yesterday was rough and limited fishing, but will report today on a new thread with some updates.


Nice drum. Those things really pull.


----------



## Tall Tales

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Heck of a fish!! Don't know how those fish don't get wrapped around the pier more often. You'd think they'd go straight for it haha and I'm still trying to figure out that Fishbites bait. Strip of netting with a gooey mess lol whatever works I suppose! Glad you guys are getting into fish!!


What are you trying to figure out with Fishbites Chuck? I'm sure I can help! We got over 50 trout last night!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling

Just trying to figure out how something so simple can pull fish in and get bit. I looked up Freshwater Fishbites. Curious to see if it works for Catfish, especially Blues or Flatheads. Channels will eat anything lol


----------



## Tall Tales

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Just trying to figure out how something so simple can pull fish in and get bit. I looked up Freshwater Fishbites. Curious to see if it works for Catfish, especially Blues or Flatheads. Channels will eat anything lol


Most companies like Berkley employ Doctors of both Chemistry and Marine Biology/Biology that hold very high ranking positions in the company. They typically develop the products that are highly tested and work well for particular species. Most of them are patented and make it especially lucrative for them to continue to develop those products. 

Certain species of fish hunt far more by scent than sight and most of the bottom feeders follow this rule. It's similar to how a catfish will take the artificial baits. In theory, I would assume catfish would take the shrimp version of the fishbites. We did research with sharks that showed that certain species could be held in a catatonic state and would only wake up on particular smells (by the way, human blood doesn't work). Certain species would wake up with crustacean blood and certain, typically more predatory species, would wake up with fish blood. It's the same type of instinctual bite that these can produce. 

The reason that they come out in such a bang is typically driven by demand. What has driven demand in that market is the cost/availability of bloodworms. And once someone finds something that works, it can turn a market on its head until something new comes out. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## crittergitter

My friend and I fished Jeanette’s Pier this morning from 8am - 1pm. I got 8 bluefish and 2 sea trout. Biggest fish about 12”s. Friend got 4 blues, all small. 

In other news my 72 year old father got 1st in his age category for the OBX Half Marathon!!


----------

